# Wondering If My Quad Will Plow?



## RN Lawncare (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, im 14 and have been using a snow blower but since i have 5 accounts its taking a lot of time getting to them by pushing the snow blower. So I have a kawasaki bayou 225 its NOT 4x4 but I was wondering if it would plow small residential accounts with like maybe chains on the tires, and if yes what size plow? Thanks


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That's a little small for plowing, but if you put chains on, it could probably handle a 48" plow nothing bigger IMO.


----------



## RN Lawncare (Sep 1, 2009)

mercer, thanks so much for your quick reply


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I use to plow with a 2000 Arctic Cat 400 that was 2/wd. I put chains on it and it had a 48" plow on it and it did great. I say go for it. I think you will really like plowing with your quad. And if you save your money you can go out and buy a nice 4/wd quad with a plow that will do even better for ya  if ya need anything bud let me know I will help ya out in whatever way I can.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Do you have a winch? Winchs are alot faster and easier than a hand lift. Since your only 14 I'm guessing you probably don't have much money to spend. So if you don't have a winch you can buy a cheap one at Home Depot, Lowes, or Wal*Mart for less than $100 and a Tusk City Slicker Plow, Winch Equipped ATV, 50" Blade for $359.99 at http://www.rockymountainatv.com/pro...s&webCatId=24&prodFamilyId=8105#vehicleSelect it's on sale rite now it's regular $449.99. That's not a great plow but it's good enough for what you need IMO. Then if you like plowing you can get some more acounts and save your money and you can buy a 4wd ATV with a nice plow, like EaTmYtAiLpIpEs said.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

harbor freight has a winch for $49.99. I had it on my 400 also and it worked great. I would just adapt a garden tractor plow to your quad if you have the resources to do so. Buying a cheap winch and a cheap plow would be much better because you are so young.


----------



## RN Lawncare (Sep 1, 2009)

mercer, and EaTmYtAiLpIpEs thank you guys so much! What im thinking is just plowing with this quad for a couple years and saving up money and buying a truck with a plow since i will be taking drivers training soon, thank you both so much you have helped me very much! I really appreciate it guys, thanks


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

RN Lawncare;800017 said:


> mercer, and EaTmYtAiLpIpEs thank you guys so much! What im thinking is just plowing with this quad for a couple years and saving up money and buying a truck with a plow since i will be taking drivers training soon, thank you both so much you have helped me very much! I really appreciate it guys, thanks


I'm happy to help. Good luck plowing this winter.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

RN Lawncare;800017 said:


> mercer, and EaTmYtAiLpIpEs thank you guys so much! What im thinking is just plowing with this quad for a couple years and saving up money and buying a truck with a plow since i will be taking drivers training soon, thank you both so much you have helped me very much! I really appreciate it guys, thanks


glad to help ya. shoot me a message if you need anything.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;800024 said:


> glad to help ya. shoot me a message if you need anything.


I wouldnt 
Haha. Good luck with it. I plowed with a Kawasaki 4wd with a 48'' blade for two years and I think with chains you will have no problems.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Chains and a bag of Salt for weight on the rear will due you wonder's for plowing.
like said not any bigger than 48" blade maybe even a 42"

I'd go with Cycle country for the fact that you can get the 42" blade. and with the size of your machine
smaller might just be better. yes the 48 clears more but if you don't have power or traction to move the snow the blade is pushing your out of luck. also if you don't wanna due a Winch for up;/down you can due there manual lift and that seem's to work pretty slick.

http://www.cyclecountry.com/Product...SnowplowsbyCycleCountry/tabid/75/Default.aspx

Keep the Snow blower though that'll come in handy on the big snow fall's.

is there a hitch on your quad where you could get a small trailer to put the blower in and take with you?
that way for the big snow's you'll be faster with the blower and take full width passe's not worry about the spillage and use the quad and blade to clean up hook up trailer and blower and away to the next account.

plus with the blade you have to make room to push the snow for the whole year.
use the blower on the big snow falls and clean up with the ATV and for the little snow falls you just use the ATV.

also your double covered if blower or ATV Break you have another option instead of Hand shoveling the drive's as the last option.

sublime out.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey man you should have no problem plowing with tht thing I mean come on a lil cheap lawn tractor can plow snow so i dont see a reason why your quad wont be able to plow snow with chains and a little ballast you should be all set! 
And were r u located in MI if u dont mind me askin?


----------



## RN Lawncare (Sep 1, 2009)

FOX-SNO-REMOVAL;800664 said:


> Hey man you should have no problem plowing with tht thing I mean come on a lil cheap lawn tractor can plow snow so i dont see a reason why your quad wont be able to plow snow with chains and a little ballast you should be all set!
> And were r u located in MI if u dont mind me askin?


Alright Thanks, and im about 25 minutes from you in Marysville. Haha I was just down in macomb county.


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

Im 13 and I have a 420 rancher 2wd and i have a 50" moose plow with winch. chains on the back and 2 sand bags for wieght and traction


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

I plowed my driveway for 2 years with a 250 Suzuki 2 wheel drive with 48" plow and chains. Definitely need weight on the back for more traction. It will work.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

well i think all 3 of you people are lucky for even having a utility quad at your age. good luck though. i have to deal with my 03 troy built super bronco lawn mower with plow, chains, cab, and weights for plowing.


----------

